# Clear mount



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've ordered a Clear Mount phone holder with the wireless charger.Im looking for someone who has one and wired the charger so you can't see the wiring.Have you wired it to the MMI or the cig lighter,the route of the wire and what lead did you use and some pictures would be great.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

You can quite easily connect a lead to the USB ports in the phone box, if that's what you're asking.
The clear mount already requires you to remove one of the vents to install, so only need to pull the cable through from there.
Requires a radio removal tool, though, as you need to remove the buttons right above the phone box. (hazards, drive select,...)










* Clearmount guide requires you to remove (4), after which you pull out the vent closest to driver.
* Remove (1) with radio removal tool, and unplug.
* Remove (2) by removing the 2 bolts (3)
* Pull cable down to phone box
* Reverse

Took me half an hour to run a USB-C cable from the mount to the phone box.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for getting back to me,i have seen the Clear Mount video about removing the vent.What im after is a clean look with no wire hanging down form the charger or have to plug it in to use it.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

In the past I've used the active Brodit phone holders, I hate wires on show so I've run the wires through the vents and wired them into a new power socket that I placed behind the dash. I connected this new socket up to the fuse box so that it powers up when the ignition is turned on. I did this on both my Mk1 & Mk2. I have the VC navigation plus the battery life in my S9 is great so I haven't wired anything permanent in the Mk3.

I installed a clear mount a few weeks ago - really great product although I had one or two issues:-

1] I have a Galaxy S9 with a clear view case, Installed the metal plate between the phone and case, although it did attach to the magnetic mount it often twisted around over a journey and fell off a few times 

2] Installing the metal plate prevented the wireless charging from working with the case still attached!

The great news is that clear mount have used a standard ball interface so I was able to fit my own holder onto the mount, this is a very good clamp type holder that can be operated with one hand so I was able to remove the metal plate and the phone now is super secure


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Are these the keys that i need.
-4Pcs- Radio Removal Release Tool VW, Volkswagen AUDI MERCEDES SEAT FORD https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0719KBGY7/ ... 4AbPR0FYD3


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Run the cable inside the dash and connect it to a suitable fuse in the fuse box using a 12v to USB converter. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Run the cable inside the dash and connect it to a suitable fuse in the fuse box using a 12v to USB converter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replys
Ordered the keys to remove the buttons today so should be here Monday or Tuesday. Hopefully the phone holder arrives next week and im going to use the USB in the phone box as it chargers my phone pretty quick.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

dids66 said:


> Thanks for the replys
> Ordered the keys to remove the buttons today so should be here Monday or Tuesday. Hopefully the phone holder arrives next week and im going to use the USB in the phone box as it chargers my phone pretty quick.


Don't know if mentioned or you know but there is a small pull off the clip at the back of the phone box that would allow the USB cable to fit thru and up to back of air vents. For the mount


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

dids66 said:


> Are these the keys that i need.
> -4Pcs- Radio Removal Release Tool VW, Volkswagen AUDI MERCEDES SEAT FORD https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0719KBGY7/ ... 4AbPR0FYD3


Correct!


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Fitted the holder today,the only problem i had was feeding the cable from the box where charger is.Didn't know there was a little piece that comes out inside the box which allows you to feed the cable up where the you removed the the middle piece and up to the vent.Looks very clean.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

dids66 said:


> Fitted the holder today,the only problem i had was feeding the cable from the box where charger is.Didn't know there was a little piece that comes out inside the box which allows you to feed the cable up where the you removed the the middle piece and up to the vent.Looks very clean.


Are you able to post some pics. I'm keen on the setup. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I got it direct from there site,it took just over a week to get here from Canada. I wll try put some pictures on tomorrow.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

www.audiphoneholder.com/#audi-tt-mk3-8s-2015-2019


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Here are some pictures 
I can't take any with the phone in place as thats what im using to take them.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Lovely setup. One question though. In the last picture where some wires coming out between two vents, could you have brought out the wire through that gap rather than through the vents? Thanks.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

When everything is back in place there's no room for the wire to come though.It doesn't stop the vent from moving or working as well.


----------

